# [ODMP] Massachusetts State Police, Massachusetts ~ June 15, 2006



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

A Trooper with the Massachusetts State Police was killed in the line of duty on June 15, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18331*


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Please let us know about arrangements when they become available.


----------

